# Débrancher Apple TV



## brye (16 Décembre 2008)

Hello,
mon apple tv est sur un bloc multiprise, je coupe tout ce blog grace à un interrupteur sur celle ci. L'apple tv se coupe donc tout à fait, et redémarre ensuite complètement.

n'est ce pas mauvais pour l'apple tv???
merci


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

Non effectivement ce n'est pas très "bon" pour ton apple tv, cependant, comme tu le précise tu n'as pas beaucoup d'autres choix.

Mais, ne serait-ce pas mieux de mettre l'alimentation de ton apple tv sur un prise indépendante (afin de le laisser allumé bien que cela ne soit pas super écologique)

Tu peux aussi mettre ton apple TV en veille avant de couper cette dernière, car dans ce cas le DD doit se mettre en position d'attente (du moins je le pense à confirmer...)Ce qui devrait eviter de diminuer la durée de vie du DD interne.

Voila


----------

